
Numbers Guy - auferstehung
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2008/03/03/080303fa_fact_holt?currentPage=all
======
yters
I would like to see the life cycle of stories. I'll see one of these stories a
couple years back, and it'll be the big new thing. Then I'll see it again a
couple years later...and it's the big new thing!

I think it is pretty reassuring that the big new things keep repeating.
Eventually, I'll learn all of them and I too can become big and new!

